# Retro models



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking at the retro lever machine.

New models seem to come in 2 variants.Chrome top on the group and a straight lever or black top with twisted lever.Are there any other differences between these two?

Does anyone have any strong opinions on these machines?

Thank you.


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like a different group.

Cant find reference to two models other than elec/gas.

Did they change it at some point?

@coffeebean do you know?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Fracino website shows just the chrome+straight lever models.

The twisted lever pics suggest it's a cosmetic/on trend thing: You can always email Farcino with your query......


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

Google image search shows roughly 50/50 split.

I know I'm a total novice but it looks like 2 different groups to me.


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

They are 2 vesions of the same group it seems.Old model on the left seems to be prefered to the updated version on the right.


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

This strange bugger has one of each


----------



## Silas (Aug 8, 2017)

It appears that the main supplier of generic groups,Rubinetterie Condor,did indeed change the design.

The new version also has higher spring pressure and a different and unpopular shower plate.


----------

